
White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - eternalban
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-secrecy-exclusive/exclusive-white-house-told-federal-health-agency-to-classify-coronavirus-deliberations-sources-idUSKBN20Y2LM
======
ohiovr
Why have the meeting at all if the information won't be shared? What is this,
Ukraine while it was in the Soviet Union?

------
nstj
@dang looks like a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22547607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22547607)

